# Stahl autoclam, cameo cutter, CIS printer all F/S



## Arbellah (Jan 7, 2013)

Need to sell my equipment that isnt being used anymore. Used it for about a year.

I have a 16x16 Stahl autoclam heat ress. This is on the stahls caddie as well.

I have an epson artison 1430 with CIS and extra ink.

Also have a cameo silhouette.

Would like to sell all in a package. Will work with a buyer if serious.


----------

